# Hotel- Hong Kong Airport



## Jimster (Jan 18, 2009)

I am looking for a hotel for Hong Kong.  I am not looking for fancy- just clean and adequate.  I have a 12 hour lay over there.  Any suggestions?


----------



## middleoforchid (Jan 18, 2009)

Regal Airport Hotel is linked to the HKG airport,it's a full service hotel---rate in the $100+US per day.If you just need a place to relax for 12 hours,it's comfortable and convenient.Check out their website for pkgs. The airport transportation to Kowloon terminal takes about 45 minutes and costs $40US return and you still need to take a cab from the terminal to a hotel. Cab ride from airport to hotels in Kowloon costs $80US return,much more for hotels on Hong Kong side.After your trans pacific flt from the States,one gets a little tired to be able to do much for the 12 hours short stay.I find I get a little disoriented!Your other alternative is to find a hotel around the airport(Chap Lap Kok) district,try googling.PM me if you like more info.........hope this helps. Angela


----------



## Jimster (Jan 19, 2009)

*regal*

Yes, that looks like a good  hotel but I don't want to pay $250 for the 10 hours I actually get to use it. LOL   Other suggestions?


----------



## lily28 (Jan 28, 2009)

If you are willing to stay at kowloon rather than at the airport, hotels there are cheaper. I have stayed at metropark at mongkok, BP international at Jordan, and Kowloon hotel at tsimsashui (price range from $75 to 120 / night).  these hotels are near the subways, make travel around easy.  ALso you can use airport bus costing about 33 HK dollar each way to get to a stop near these hotel.  otherwise purchase round trip airport shuttle vouchers at chicago about $25 roundtrip before going to hongkong (cost more at the airport)  I suggest you call the chinese travel agencies at Chicago which tend to have better hotel prices than american websites like expedia, orbitz,  ect


----------



## Jimster (Feb 13, 2009)

*vouchers*

Where can you get a shuttle voucher in Chicago for Hong Kong?


----------



## Pat H (Feb 13, 2009)

How about paying for a day pass at an airline lounge? They have showers, comfy chairs, coffee and you don't have to go far.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 13, 2009)

*lounge pass*

I thought about that but the problem is (and I say this without checking) most of them close at certain hours.  Thus, I'd be condemned to hanging out in the airport for 12 hours.  I will be traveling bsn class and I am a premier exec so I get UA lounge facilities for free but my flight arrives at midnight and leaves the next day at noon.


----------



## lily28 (Feb 15, 2009)

any chinese travel agencies at chinatown chicago should have them. You can try ABN travel at 312-225-8901 (a travel agent I have often used). they can book a cheaper hotel at hong kong than expedia if available.  You can also buy the shuttle voucher at the hong kong airport for a little bit more.  If you only stay at hong kong < 12 hr, it might not be worthwhile time wise to stay at hong kong side or kowloon.  you might want to look for a cheaper hotel at Lantau island where the airport is located.  Hong kong disneyland hollywood hotel (4*) is located at Lantau and rack rate is $1200 hk dollar per night.  you might find some special (?). taxi to this hotel about $15 us each way.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 15, 2009)

*Hong Kong*

Thanks for the info Lilly.  I also see now at the MTR website I can buy a shuttle pass cheaper from the website (I never would have thought to look there if it hadn't been for your advice)and I did have a travel agent get me the Marriott Courtyard downtown for 930 HK dollars which I thought was very good- I have stayed there before  and it is very nice.  I will get an upgraded room and since I am a Marriott Gold I get a very good breakfast for free.  Now my biggest worry is my connection.  I get into HKG on a Cebu Pacific flight at midnight.(BTW I save over $230 us dollars flying Cebu Pacific).  I will have to collect my luggage and get on the shuttle by no later than 12:45 according to the website.  I even wonder if that will work or they might shut down earlier.  I can fly with only one checked bag, but I can't fly without at least one since I will be gone a month.  If i miss the shuttle I guess I will have to get a red cab and that won't be cheap.


----------



## lily28 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think your connection is too tight.  you have to get thru custom, then collect your bag before leaving the airport, that is if the plane is not delayed.  You might need to take the taxi to the hotel but still take the shuttle back to the airport during the day.  Is marriot in kowloon or hong kong island?  It will cost more if marriott is in hong kong island.


----------



## lily28 (Feb 16, 2009)

If you don't plan to explore hongkong during your layover and want to stay / relax at marriott, have you consider marriott hong kong skycity hotel which is close to the airport and located at lantau.  I think this hotel is cheaper than regal airport hotel


----------



## Jimster (Feb 16, 2009)

*hotel*

Oh wow- I forgot all about clearing customs!  How silly of me!  Yes, you are right because my hotel is on Hong Kong Island.   I will check out Marriott Sky City.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 21, 2009)

*Lucky*

Sometimes things just work out.  I had already purchased my hotel(prepaid) on HKG island and was out of options when i received a notice that the flight I was on was canceled and I was put on a plane that will arrive at 9:30 pm.  However, thanks for all the advise!  I will keep it in mind for next time.


----------

